# [Solved] Reliable computer repair?



## cstallard (Dec 30, 1999)

I have a nearly new system that worked fine for several months. Now it can no longer recognize its hard disk. Wiggling and reseating connectors did not help. I need to find a reliable local repair person; but how? Does anyone know of Web sites that offer evaluations of computer-repair businesses?


----------



## Dark Star (Jun 8, 2001)

I'm not sure where you're located in California but this may be of some help to you...

http://www.computer-repair-support.com/California.html

As to the "evaluations of computer-repair businesses" I don't know of any websites that offer "evaluations" such as a 1 to 5 star ratings type thing.

Cheers...

DS


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2004)

Hey Dark one.
Don't see you around much.
Seen you post and thought I'd say a howdy.

Don't see you in Random much anymore.
Good choice.

Good to see you still breath.

Sorry for the non post related jump in guys.


----------



## Dan O (Feb 13, 1999)

Here's a link to a PC World article: http://www.pcworld.com/resource/article/0,aid,17240,00.asp


----------



## Dark Star (Jun 8, 2001)

Foamer said:


> Hey Dark one.
> Don't see you around much.
> Seen you post and thought I'd say a howdy.


Foamer...

The "don't see you around much" got my attention, I hear that at my work ... at any rate howdy back at ya, it has been a while.  
Hey Dan 

cstallard,

Let us know if you found help.... what OS do you have?


----------



## Dan O (Feb 13, 1999)

Thanks Dark Star!

cstallard,

A buddy of mine told me he had good luck with http://computerrepair.com

I recommend you check it out. They list pricing as well.


----------



## cstallard (Dec 30, 1999)

I took the box to the closest repair outfit, Santa Cruz Electronics; they've been in business for many years, and when I called them they said they had nothing "on the bench" at the moment. They yanked the HD, put it in another system, ran SeaTools on it (it's a Seagate SATA drive), found errors (apparently in the boot sector), corrected the errors. Now the system works again. Cost: $40.

I'm glad to have those links to other repair possibilities. Thank you all for responding.


----------



## Dan O (Feb 13, 1999)

That's great your PC is working again and you're welcome.


----------



## rohittt (Jul 14, 2004)

I had some major virus problems and other problems with my computer. I was referred to

http://www.auroratsl.com

They have a great option to repair your computer remotely. I had to sit back and watch them fix my computer. All viruses and adwares and popups were removed in less than 2 hours.. it is good considering my computer is a wee bit old. Hats off to them.


----------



## rohittt (Jul 14, 2004)

Sorry guys..

The website of the company above is http://www.auroratsl.co.uk

and they are based in London. The provide some services worldwide. They did a remote repair for me, so i wasn't sure whether they're local or international. Have a look anyways and see if they're useful.


----------

